# Gatlinburlier Pipe Tobacco Blends



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm headed up to Gatlinburg for a two-day training session in February and was checking out the Gatlinburlier smoke shop there on the internet. The website said they have won numerous awards for their tobacco blends over the years. Anyone try any of their blends? I'm particularly interested in the Gatlin-Burley, Smokies Smoke-Ease, Creekside, Burlier's Blend, Cades Cove Cavendish, Mountain Mall Mix, and Newfound Blend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I believe our great brother @Tobias Lutz has been known to make rather large purchases from them. Perhaps he can shed some light on those blends.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have smoked everything the Gatlinburlier has to offer (and own a couple of their house pipes to boot) :nod: The very first pipe tobacco I ever ordered online was from them about 12+ years ago. Of the ones you listed I would say Creekside and Mountain Mall Mix (named after their location) are the best. My personal favorites however are Sugarlands Honey, Pistachio Peak, and Valley Vanilla. I sincerely doubt you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have smoked everything the Gatlinburlier has to offer (and own a couple of their house pipes to boot) :nod: The very first pipe tobacco I ever ordered online was from them about 12+ years ago. Of the ones you listed I would say Creekside and Mountain Mall Mix (named after their location) are the best. My personal favorites however are Sugarlands Honey, Pistachio Peak, and Valley Vanilla. I sincerely doubt you're going to be disappointed.


Thanks. They must really make their own blends then.


----------

